# Scam alert cando drywall



## mcjero (Nov 20, 2010)

FACT> CANDO DRYWALL LTD <has been ripping off subcontractors of the Calgary area for many years and maybe more. The scam is a simple ,I don't have to pay you the sum owing policy for their profit,leaving you the subcontractor holding the material bill ,I can tell you it is a very uncomfortable situation. My sum deducted was a simple number of $500.00 don't be a sucker!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

mcjero said:


> FACT> CANDO DRYWALL LTD <has been ripping off subcontractors of the Calgary area for many years and maybe more. The scam is a simple ,I don't have to pay you the sum owing policy for their profit,leaving you the subcontractor holding the material bill ,I can tell you it is a very uncomfortable situation. My sum deducted was a simple number of $500.00 don't be a sucker!


:blink: ncjero - You obviously are upset but the rest of us either dont care or are unwilling to pass judgement on the contractor without knowing more details. There is 2 sides to every story.


----------



## mcjero (Nov 20, 2010)

*sucker every minute bud*



Mudshark said:


> :blink: ncjero - You obviously are upset but the rest of us either dont care or are unwilling to pass judgement on the contractor without knowing more details. There is 2 sides to every story.




fact 1 I work for four years and no complains period.
fact 2 I did volume!!! one month I made 175000$ buddy and not a complain but only praise.
fact funkiness 3 buddy they been doing it that way to a lot of f-suckers!!!
fact 4 I never got a statement or an written account of what the 500 was for


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

You made $175,000 in a single month but are here to complain about $500? Somethings not right here.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Jol said:


> Clearly your a brain dead zombie, he's a fckin crook ok


http://www.bbb.org/calgary/business...actors/can-do-drywall-ltd-in-calgary-ab-32118


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*wham-bulance*



mcjero said:


> fact 1 I work for four years and no complains period.
> fact 2 I did volume!!! one month I made 175000$ buddy and not a complain but only praise.
> fact funkiness 3 buddy they been doing it that way to a lot of f-suckers!!!
> fact 4 I never got a statement or an written account of what the 500 was for


 sometimes 500 a mth is all i make, sometimes 500 is what i loose if people dont pay. 175,000 and you cry about less then a third of a point ? get a f****** hobbie.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> http://www.bbb.org/calgary/business...actors/can-do-drywall-ltd-in-calgary-ab-32118


Maybe some of the worst businesses are the ones who especially seek out high BBB ratings, to give them the appearance of honesty, integrity, and which can disguise their actual behaviour, activities?
Kind of like how many who manoeuver themselves to be put in positions of authority over kids, and are seen by virtue of those positions to be trustworthy, turn out to be child molesters(?)

On their A+ rating, it seems that ratings can maybe be bought with the BBB. So I question its legitimacy. A link I'd posted previously, on the Do Not Buy from Drywall Zone thread, where someone posing as the terrorist group Hamas was given an immediate A- rating with a bought membership. And C ratings were said to have raised to A+ overnight, with any old already long settled claims being wiped off their BBB record, with a payment:

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/business-bureau-best-ratings-money-buy/story?id=12123843#.T-TlBdnuDwI


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> On their A+ rating, it seems that ratings can maybe be bought with the BBB. So I question its legitimacy.


As a btw, I don't rule out that the A+ isn't accurate in how Cando operates - although mcjero is claiming they've been taking subs for years (which makes me wonder just a bit why someone who's been in the industry for awhile would work for them, if they've been doing that for so long).

I do question the accuracy of BBB's reporting.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I question the accuracy of a retarded spammer who got banned from this site almost immediately. 
Who then created a bunch of other accounts to get back on here and piss us off some more.
Screw this guy, and this thread.
There's no validity to anything he's saying.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I question the accuracy of a retarded spammer who got banned from this site almost immediately.


It shows his join date as being from Nov 2010, with posts going back to that time.



PrecisionTaping said:


> There's no validity to anything he's saying.


Your proof?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

JustMe said:


> It shows his join date as being from Nov 2010, with posts going back to that time.
> 
> 
> 
> Your proof?


You're right.
He just pissed me off the other night. lol.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You're right.
> He just pissed me off the other night. lol.


I've got a little saying, PT: Based on what you know and think you know, and *what you feel* and don't feel, *you're absolutely right*.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> I've got a little saying, PT: Based on what you know and think you know, and *what you feel* and don't feel, *you're absolutely right*.


The last part is 'Although you could also be absolutely wrong at the same time'. 

Edit:

However, there might be nothing valid in what he says. He didn't prove his side, either.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Wise words :yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Wise words :yes:


Thanks. Just me borrowing some wisdom from others, and adding a little twist to it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Thanks. Just me borrowing some wisdom from others, and adding a little twist to it.


And one day your twist will become the wisdom I borrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Auracon (Sep 8, 2012)

cando's hiring!!! lol


----------

